# Cosaint Arms COS21 video



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

I just finished up my video on the Cosaint Arms COS21 double stack 9mm 1911. I’ve got to shoot several and they’re a good value it you’re looking for basically a custom 1911. It’s not exactly custom, but they’re pretty close. Although they’re twice the price of a polymer gun, they’re half the price of an extra level custom. Check them out since they’re from here in NC.  https://youtu.be/2ZcKtYsZCKA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

